
How hackers will jailbreak the iPhone 5  - evo_9
http://www.extremetech.com/computing/136435-how-hackers-will-jailbreak-the-iphone-5
======
chmod775

        On something like a Linux PC, where you have full access to the source code
        and the ports on the back of the computer, finding a kernel exploit is 
        relatively easy

Something made me stop reading there.

~~~
saurik
I apparently stopped reading even earlier, when I got to:

> In the iPhone 4S’s case, the A5 SoC withstood hacking attempts for months —
> much longer than any other Apple device — before it finally fell.

In fact, we never found a bug in the A5's bootloader: Corona (the 5.0 exploit
I helped implement) and Rocky Racoon (related 5.1 exploit) were purely bugs in
iOS, and as of 6.0's release we are not much better off on the 4S than we will
be on the 5.

(edit: OK, I decided to at least skim the rest, as I realized I should
probably at least know if they said anything I'll have to deal with ;P.)

> The one glimmer of hope is that iOS 6 has already been jailbroken — but only
> on antiquated A4-based devices (iPhone 3GS/4), and it’s still only a
> tethered jailbreak.

So, iOS 6 is not jailbroken: the A4 is; this is a similar mistake to the
earlier one, but in the opposite direction.

The reason this is bothersome is because I can tell you with utter assurance:
if Apple releases iOS 7, and it supports your iPhone 4, we will be able to
jailbreak it, and it won't even take much effort; I don't even need to see iOS
7: I can tell you that today.

It is thereby not at all interesting that we have a jailbreak for iOS 6 on
these older devices, and doesn't offer forward any kind of "glimmer of hope"
;P.

~~~
mrsebastian
Ah, thanks for the info; will update the story.

You edited! So I will edit too!

Thanks for the background info on the iOS 6 jailbreak.

Btw, have we met before? I recognise your name...

~~~
fwr
> Btw, have we met before? I recognise your name...

Are you really asking that question after writing an article on iOS
jailbreaking?

~~~
truebecomefalse
Extremetech.com has never prided itself on in-depth journalism.

------
twodayslate
I hope everything works out for them. Jailbreaking makes the iOS experience
100x better.

~~~
StavrosK
I hope it doesn't. Apple needs to stop taking credit for the jailbroken
ecosystem, even though they're doing whatever they can to _hinder_ it.

"I don't buy an iPhone because they're locked and I think we need to support
open devices." "Who cares, just get one and jailbreak it."

~~~
ryannielsen
_Apple needs to stop taking credit_

How are they taking credit for the jailbroken ecosystem? I've never heard
Apple once mention jailbreaking in any marketing context. (Really, in any
official context at all.)

~~~
crisnoble
How about how they take credit for inventing the appstore, even though
jailbreakers had a thriving app marketplace before you could install anything
besides the default apps on the first iPhone/iPod touch?

~~~
ryannielsen
If you want to get worked up over that, sure. I won't question that assertion.
I'll just point out that other platforms had "app stores" before even the iOS
jailbreakers.

------
omgsean
If there's no jailbreak available for the iPhone 5 in the next year or so I
might find myself buying a non-Apple smartphone for the first time ever.

